# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  ألبوم صور العائلة الملكية التى حكمت مصر

## zizoYAzizo

*العائلة المالكة المصرية (أسرة محمد علي) حكمت مصر منذ تولى محمد علي باشا الكبير حكم مصر سنة 1805 حتى خرج الملك فاروق وابنه الملك فؤاد الثاني منها سنة 1952 ويعتبر محمد علي باشا وذريته هم بناة مصر الحديثة وفي عهدهم كانت مصر أقوى وأغنى دولة في الشرق بالمنافسة مع الامبراطورية العثمانية في تركيا وكانت المملكة المصرية تشمل أيضاً السودان وبعض بلاد الشام وكانت كذلك ترعى وتحمي الأراضي المقدسة بالحجاز حتى قيام الدولة السعودية، ورغم التشويه المتعمد لتاريخ أسرة محمد على على أيدي ضباط ثورة يوليو في فترة الحكم الدكتاتوري ورغم الأخطاء السياسية والاقتصادية لبعض حكام مصر من أسرة محمد علي التي أدت للاحتلال البريطاني إلا أن لملوك أسرة محمد علي إنجازات عظيمة فمن يشاهد الأفلام المصرية القديمة يرى بوضوح كيف كانت القاهرة مدينة متحضرة ونظيفة وتضارع أكبر وأجمل مدن أوربا حتى قال بعض الرحالة الأوربيين "إذا أردت أن تشاهد حداثة باريس وسحر فيينا وعراقة اسطنبول فاذهب إلى القاهرة"، أعرض عليكم بعض الصور التاريخية لأسرة محمد علي وملوكها وأمرائها وأميراتها لعلها تعطي فكرة عن مصر العظيمة التي كانت في الماضي:


الخديوي عباس حلمي الثاني ملك مصر سنة 1899


الخديوي عباس حلمي الثاني مع الملك جورج الخامس ملك بريطانيا في بورسعيد سنة 1912


صورة ملكية لعائلة الخديوي اسماعيل (اللي سميت الإسماعيلية على اسمه) في نابولي سنة 1898 وفيها الأمير إبراهيم حلمي والأمير حسين كامل اللي أصبح سلطان مصر بعد سنوات وعلى اسمه شارع السلطان حسين الشهير في وسط اسكندرية


اسماعيل باشا خديوي مصر سنة 1870


الخديوي عباس حلمي الثاني سنة 1896 


الخديوي توفيق سنة 1889


الخديوي توفيق وحرسه الخاص سنة 1891


ولي عهد إيران أثناء دخوله قصر عابدين (القصر الملكي المصري وقتها) بصحبة ولي عهد مصر الأمير محمد علي توفيق


صاحب الجلالة فؤاد الأول ملك مصر سنة 1924


الأمير أحمد فؤاد في صورة زفافه سنة 1896


الأمير حسن باشا ابن الخديوي اسماعيل سنة 1878


الأمير حسين كامل (سلطان مصر بعد ذلك) سنة 1889


الأمير محمد سعيد حليم سنة 1900


الأمير محمد وحيد الدين سنة 1899


صورة نادرة للملك فاروق الأول في صباه وكان وقتها ولي العهد سنة 1935


الأميرة نعمة الله توفيق بنت الخديوي توفيق


الأميرة شيرويت زوجة الخديوي إسماعيل


الأميرة فاطمة بنت الخديوي اسماعيل والأميرة شيرويت سنة 1905


الأميرة فوزية وخطيبها ولي عهد إيران الشاه محمد رضا


الأميرة زينب بين الخديوي إسماعيل


الملك فاروق (في المنتصف) سنة 1942


الملك فؤاد الأول سنة 1925


السلطان حسين كامل سنة 1915


السلطان حسين كامل أثناء دخوله قصر عابدين لتولي الحكم سنة 1914


الأمير فاروق ولي العهد (وملك مصر لاحقاً) سنة 1935


الملكة فريدة سنة 1938*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*الملك فاروق يلعب الملاكمة أثناء دراسته بانجلترا سنة 1935*

**
*الملك فاروق في القطار الملكي بالإسكندرية سنة 1936*

*الملك فاروق الأول في جناح الآثار المصرية بمتحف اللوفر بباريس سنة 1937 ة )*

**
*الملكة ناريمان زوجة الملك فاروق في روما سنة 1953 (بعد ثورة يوليو)*

**
*الملك فاروق سنة 1953 (بعد عزله وخروجه من مصر) سبحان مغير الأحوال*

**
*الملكة ناريمان والملك فؤاد الثاني (الطفل اللي في الصورة ده آخر ملوك مصر وكان ملك وهو أصغر من كده كمان) في كابري بإيطاليا سنة 1953 بعد قيام الثورة*

**
*الملك فاروق أيام العز أثناء حفل استقبال وليه عهد بلجيكا في قصر عابدين سنة 1939*

**
*الملكة نازلي والدة الملك فاروق سنة زواجها من الملك فؤاد الأول 1919*

**
*الأميرتان فريال وفوزية مع امبراطورة إيران في اللوج الملكي بأوبرا القاهرة القديمة سنة 1939*

**
*جلالة الملك فاروق الأول ملك مصر والسودان بالزي الرسمي سنة 1946*

**
*محمد علي باشا الكبير مؤسس مصر الحديثة سنة 1805 والجد الأكبر للعائلة المالكة في مصر حتى 1952 وصاحب المسجد الشهير على الطراز العثماني في قلعة صلاح الدين بالقاهرة*

**
*إبراهيم باشا أكبر أبناء محمد علي باشا الكبير وأول خلفائه في حكم مصر*

**
*الملك فاروق أثناء مغادرته قصر عابدين لافتتاح الدورة البرلمانية لمجلس الأمة المصري سنة 1945 في عربته الملكية*

**
*الملك فاروق مع الرئيس الأمريكي روزفلت سنة 1945*

**
*الملك فاروق في قصر الزعفرانة (أعتقد انه في السعودية) مع أبناء الملك عبد العزيز بن سعود*

**
*صورة نادرة للملك فاروق بالزي الخليجي أثناء حفل استقبال الملك عبد العزيز بن سعود له في جدة سنة 1945*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

**
*الملك فاروق والملك عبد العزيز بن سعود في قصر عابدين بالقاهرة سنة 1946*

**
*الملك فاروق والملك عبد العزيز بن سعود في القطار الملكي المصري سنة 1946*

**
*الأميرة فوزية سنة 1948*

**
*الأميرة فوزية وقت أن كانت امبراطورة إيران (أثناء زواجها من شاه إيران محمد رضا) سنة 1945*

**
*عباس حلمي الأول والي مصر سنة 1851*

**
*سعيد باشا والي مصر سنة 1859*

**
*محمد علي باشا الكبير سنة 1839*

**
*الملك فؤاد الأول سنة 1924*

**
*مراسم استقبال الملك فؤاد الأول في لندن سنة 1927*

**
*عودة زوجة الخديوي توفيق أمينة إلهامي الشهيرة بأم المحسنين إلى القاهرة من اسطنبول سنة 1930*

**
*الأمير أحمد فؤاد باشا (الملك فؤاد الأول لاحقاً) سنة 1905*

**
*ولي العهد الأمير أحمد فؤاد (الملك فؤاد الثاني لاحقاً) في يناير 1952 - بعد ستة أشهر أصبح ملك مصر بعد تنازل والده الملك فاروق عن العرش ثم غادر الاثنان مصر نهائياً وانتهى عهد الملكية*

**
*صورة زفاف الملك فاروق والملكة ناريمان في قصر عابدين سنة 1951*

**
*الملك فؤاد الثاني (سابقاً) أمام مسجد جده محمد علي باشا الكبير في القاهرة سنة 1992*

----------


## حسام عمر

*يا زيزو*

*يا جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااامد*

----------


## Maruko

فعلا 
يا زيزو يا جاااااامد .....ههههههههههههههههههه

ايه ده لا بجد  الصور فظيـــــــــــعة 
مكونتش اتصور انه هييجي اليوم الي اشوف فيه محمد على وعيلته 
بس تصور شكلهم حلو هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تحياتى على المجهود الكبير يا افندم .... :f:

----------


## سوما

صور حلوة اوى بجد .....تسلم ايدك..
بجد صور اميرات وملوك فعلا..

----------


## أنفـــــال

انا بحب الصور اوي  :: 
شكرا يا زيزو

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ العزيز zizo_ya_zizo

سلمت يداك علي الموسوعة الجميلة لصور العائلة المالكة .....
في صور منهم كتير جدا حسستني اني بشوف ممثلين أيام زمان .....
وبالأخص الأميرة فوزية تشبة كتير ممثلة بس مين مش قادرة افتكر .....
مجهود اكثر من رائع أخي العزيز ....
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
صور قيمه جدا يازيزو 
دى صوره للملك فاروق مع اخواته الأميرات فريال، فوزية، فادية 


حفل زفافه على الملكه ناريمان

وكلهم فين دلوقتى  سبحان من له العزة والدوام 
وهذا قبر المللك فاروق فى مسجد الرفاعى توفي بروما  وكان قد اوصى ان يدفن فى المدينه المنوره

شكرا لك

----------


## ama22

نعم سبحان الواحد القهار الباقي
واين هم الحاليين سيذهبون
عهد فاروق ومن قبله قمه في كل شيء وفي عهد اسرتهم كانت مصر قبله العالم ومقصده
كانت بمثابه امريكا 
حلم كل شاب الان والعالم اجمعه
ولكن رجال الثوره ماذا فعلوا بمصر

----------


## الشاعر نور

أخي العزيز....

أشعر بالحزن الشديد كلما رأيت مجد مصر السابق و ما وصل به حالنا الان من ضعف...

كنا أقوى دولة في المنطقة و كان الجميع يخافنا و يهابنا ...

كان ملك مصر يمتد من السودان و الشام و جزء من ليبيا و الحجاز ...
كانت مصر هي حامية الاراضي المقدسة في فلسطين و الحجاز...
اردات ايران أن تحتمي في قوة مصر فكان زواج الشاه من العائلة المالكة بمصر...
كان الايطاليين و اليونانيين يتركون بلادهم و ياتوا لمصر طلباً للعمل و الثراء...

الله يسامح اللى كان السبب... الله يسامح عسكر يوليو

لا ادري متى سيعود مجد مصر الزائل.... ؟؟؟

تحياتي لك...

نور..

----------


## قلب مصر

أخي العزيز زيزو
ألبوم رائع جدا يعرض لمرحلة مهمة في تاريخ مصر
بشكرك حقيقي على الصور الجميلة  :f:

----------


## ابو زوبة

*بصراحة موضوع جنان وصور مشى معقولة وفقك الله*

----------


## أبو منار

ههههههههههههههههه
عاش الملك مات الملك

----------


## eman55

شكرا لك على مجهودك , وشكرا لكل من يدافع عن تاريخ ظلمناه كثيرا , وشكر خاص جدا لك من والدتى .

----------


## nefer

ألبوم صور رائع
تسلم يمينك
و مشكور على هذا الجهد الكبير

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *يا زيزو*
> 
> *يا جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااامد*


شكرا ياحسام على الشكر والتواجد ومعلش جدا على تاخيرى فى الرد عليك  :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> فعلا 
> يا زيزو يا جاااااامد .....ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه ده لا بجد  الصور فظيـــــــــــعة 
> مكونتش اتصور انه هييجي اليوم الي اشوف فيه محمد على وعيلته 
> بس تصور شكلهم حلو هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تحياتى على المجهود الكبير يا افندم ....


ههههههههههههههه اهلا ياماركو وياستى اطلبيبهم بقى الرحمه عند ربنا كلهم ماتو تقريبا شكرا على الحضور والتواجد نورتى الموضوع يافندم ومعلش اتاخرت عليكى فى الرد ::$:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> صور حلوة اوى بجد .....تسلم ايدك..
> بجد صور اميرات وملوك فعلا..


الصراحه فعلا كل الصور عجبانى وكان الواحد نفسه يعيش فى زمن كان فيه تقدير الجمال والاهتمام بالجمال اكتر من دلوقتى 
شكرا على التواجد ومعلش على التاخير فى الرد  ::$:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> انا بحب الصور اوي 
> شكرا يا زيزو


انا سعيد جدا بتواجدك يا انفال فى الموضوع ذاد نور بحضورك لكى كل التقدير والتحيه  :f2: 
واعتذر عن تاخرى فى الرد عليكى  ::$:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *الأخ العزيز zizo_ya_zizo
> 
> سلمت يداك علي الموسوعة الجميلة لصور العائلة المالكة .....
> في صور منهم كتير جدا حسستني اني بشوف ممثلين أيام زمان .....
> وبالأخص الأميرة فوزية تشبة كتير ممثلة بس مين مش قادرة افتكر .....
> مجهود اكثر من رائع أخي العزيز ....
> لك خالص الشكر والتقدير .....
> 
> تحياتي 
> ليلة عشق*


شكرا على تواجدك ياليله عشق والله هما منظرهم فعلا كلهم شكل ملوك كده  :: 
بجد برنسيسات كلهم  :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> السلام عليكم
> صور قيمه جدا يازيزو 
> دى صوره للملك فاروق مع اخواته الأميرات فريال، فوزية، فادية 
> 
> 
> حفل زفافه على الملكه ناريمان
> 
> وكلهم فين دلوقتى  سبحان من له العزة والدوام 
> وهذا قبر المللك فاروق فى مسجد الرفاعى توفي بروما  وكان قد اوصى ان يدفن فى المدينه المنوره
> ...


شكرا يا ام البنات على الصور واثراء الموضوع بالصور الجميله دى حلوه قوى صوره الزواج على الملكه ناريمان والصوره الى فيها مع بناته 
كل الشكر والتقدير سعدت جدا بتواجدك  :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> نعم سبحان الواحد القهار الباقي
> واين هم الحاليين سيذهبون
> عهد فاروق ومن قبله قمه في كل شيء وفي عهد اسرتهم كانت مصر قبله العالم ومقصده
> كانت بمثابه امريكا 
> حلم كل شاب الان والعالم اجمعه
> ولكن رجال الثوره ماذا فعلوا بمصر


شكرا على تواجدك ولكل عصر من العصور ليه الحلو وليه بردو السى لك كل التقدير والتحيه  :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> أخي العزيز....
> 
> أشعر بالحزن الشديد كلما رأيت مجد مصر السابق و ما وصل به حالنا الان من ضعف...
> 
> كنا أقوى دولة في المنطقة و كان الجميع يخافنا و يهابنا ...
> 
> كان ملك مصر يمتد من السودان و الشام و جزء من ليبيا و الحجاز ...
> كانت مصر هي حامية الاراضي المقدسة في فلسطين و الحجاز...
> اردات ايران أن تحتمي في قوة مصر فكان زواج الشاه من العائلة المالكة بمصر...
> ...


شكرا لك يا استاذ نور لك كل التقدير والتحيه على التواجد بالموضوع وندعى ربنا انه يرجعنا زى الاول واحسن كمان شكرا على التواجد  :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> أخي العزيز زيزو
> ألبوم رائع جدا يعرض لمرحلة مهمة في تاريخ مصر
> بشكرك حقيقي على الصور الجميلة


منوره الموضوع يا قلب مصر وكل عام وانتى بخير ويعود عليكى وعلى الاسره الكريمه بالخير واليمن والبركه 
شكرا على تواجدك  :f:  :F:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *بصراحة موضوع جنان وصور مشى معقولة وفقك الله*


لك كل التقدير والتحيه يابو زوبه وشكرا على حضورك وتواجدك المثمر فى الموضوع والمنتدى بشكل عام  :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> شكرا لك على مجهودك , وشكرا لكل من يدافع عن تاريخ ظلمناه كثيرا , وشكر خاص جدا لك من والدتى .


لك كل التقدير والتحيه وكل عام وانتى واسرتك الكريمه كلهم بخير . وكل الشكر ليكى ولوالدتك الكريمه 
مع فائق تقديرى واحترامى  :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ألبوم صور رائع
> تسلم يمينك
> و مشكور على هذا الجهد الكبير


شكرا نفر على المرور والمتابعه كل عام وانتى بخير ويعود عليكى الايام بالخير واليمن والبركة  :f:

----------


## أجمل من الخيال

موضوع جامد جدا


تسلم ايدك وشكرا لمجهودك

----------


## loly_h

*زيــــــــزو...



جميل جدا الألبـــــــــــوم

تسلم ايدك 

وبالفعل تستحق الشكر عليــــــــة

الف شكــــــــــر ...
*

----------


## A7MAD321

:good: على فكرة الصور حلوة اوي يا زيزو ويا ريت تبعت اكتر :good:

----------


## ماجستي دائما

شكراااااااااااا علي الصور

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

تسلم إيدك يا زيزو على الصور

----------


## مصطفى سلام

سلمت يداك يا زيزو
كانت أيام ، و كانت مصر آنذاك هى - عن حق - هى الدولة المحورية فى المنطقة 
على أيدى الأسرة العلوية امتد الحكم المصرى من حدود أثيوبيا جنوبا إلى الحدود التركية شمالا ، و امتد من الجزيرة العربية إلى ليبيا ...
عاصرتُ القاهرة فى عصر المرحوم الملك فاروق : الله الله ، كانت فى الحقيقة مفخرة المدن و أم المدائن .. النظافة والهدوء ، الرقة و الذوق .. كنت تمشى فى حواريها الأصيلة عصرا فتجد الكل ( يكنس ) أمام منزله أو محله ، ثم يرش الماء الذى يضفى على المكان (طراوة ) جميلة ، تلقى السلام على من تعرف و من لا تعرف فيرد عليك مقسما عليك أن تتفضل الشاى أو القهوة ..
ظلموا على أيدى الظلمة من عسكر يوليو ، و زور التاريخ ، و ألصقت كل الجرائم بتلك العائلة التى أدخلت مصر إلى العصور الحديثة .. أعتقد - حتى بمعايير عصرنا الحاضر - أن مصر لم تتقدم قيد أنملة منذ انتهاء عصر تلك الأسرة ، العالم كله يتطور ، يتقدم ، ونحن ما زلنا محلك سر ..
رحم الله المخلصين من أبناء هذا الوطن المظلوم ،،،
مصطفى سلام

----------


## مصطفى سلام

نفسى يا زيزو أرى صورة الأميرة فاطمة بنت الخديو اسماعيل ، فقد كان لهذه السيدة الفاضلة أفضال كثيرة ، قد يكون أهمها مساهماتها فى إنشاء الجامعة المصرية ( جامعة القاهرة حاليا ) حيث تبرعت بست فدادين ليقام عليها مبنى الجامعة و كذلك بكل مجوهراتها للصرف من ثمنها على البناء ..
رحمها الله ،،،
مصطفى سلام

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*تأكدت تماما من أخى الأكبر عاطف هلال مشرف قاعة القضايا السياسية
أنه بإمكان مشرف القاعة
أى قاعة فى المنتدى
أن يصحح عنوان أى موضوع
والذى أستغربه موضوع بهذه الشعبية
شاهده 7010 مشاهد
وأشترك فيه 35 مشارك
** ويدخله فطاحل من أعضاء المنتدى
ولا يلاحظون أن عنوان الموضوع به خطأ فاضح

العنوان الخطأ

البوم صور العائلة المالكية التى حكمت مصر

صحة العنوان

**ألبوم صور العائلة الملكية التى حكمت مصر

**
ويقولون الموضوع من عنوانه
*
*
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> سلمت يداك يا زيزو
> كانت أيام ، و كانت مصر آنذاك هى - عن حق - هى الدولة المحورية فى المنطقة 
> على أيدى الأسرة العلوية امتد الحكم المصرى من حدود أثيوبيا جنوبا إلى الحدود التركية شمالا ، و امتد من الجزيرة العربية إلى ليبيا ...
> عاصرتُ القاهرة فى عصر المرحوم الملك فاروق : الله الله ، كانت فى الحقيقة مفخرة المدن و أم المدائن .. النظافة والهدوء ، الرقة و الذوق .. كنت تمشى فى حواريها الأصيلة عصرا فتجد الكل ( يكنس ) أمام منزله أو محله ، ثم يرش الماء الذى يضفى على المكان (طراوة ) جميلة ، تلقى السلام على من تعرف و من لا تعرف فيرد عليك مقسما عليك أن تتفضل الشاى أو القهوة ..
> ظلموا على أيدى الظلمة من عسكر يوليو ، و زور التاريخ ، و ألصقت كل الجرائم بتلك العائلة التى أدخلت مصر إلى العصور الحديثة .. أعتقد - حتى بمعايير عصرنا الحاضر - أن مصر لم تتقدم قيد أنملة منذ انتهاء عصر تلك الأسرة ، العالم كله يتطور ، يتقدم ، ونحن ما زلنا محلك سر ..
> رحم الله المخلصين من أبناء هذا الوطن المظلوم ،،،
> مصطفى سلام


 ::no1:: 
يسلم بقك ويسلم قلمك
ويسلم الكيبورد بتاعك
على كلمه قلتها وكل حرف كتبته
ياشيخ مصطفى سلام
ياللى أنت من جيل الثلاثينات
 ::h::  ::h:: 
 ::h::  ::h:: 
توقيع واحد من أوائل جيل الأربعينيات
شهد العصرين
عصر الأسرة الملكية
وعصر عسكر إنقلاب يوليو

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *تأكدت تماما من أخى الأكبر عاطف هلال مشرف قاعة القضايا السياسية*
> 
> *أنه بإمكان مشرف القاعة*
> *أى قاعة فى المنتدى*
> *أن يصحح عنوان أى موضوع*
> *والذى أستغربه موضوع بهذه الشعبية*
> *شاهده 7010 مشاهد*
> *وأشترك فيه 35 مشارك*
> *ويدخله فطاحل من أعضاء المنتدى*
> ...


* تم تصحيح العنوان دكتور جمال و شاكرين لك حسن تعاونك*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

شكرا لكل من زار الموضوع وشارك بيه وكل الشكر ليك يا دكتور جمال على التصحيح وشكرا لاستا معتز تصحيح العنوان  :f:

----------


## nariman

مشاركة الأستاذ مصطفى سلام سمعت مضمونها من ناس كتير عاصروا المرحلة
كان فيه سلبيات طبعا انما الايجابيات كانت أكثر ..أوضح
يكفي بالنسبة للأوضاع الداخلية البلد مش كانت بتعاني التفاوت الفظيع ده بين الطبقات
الطبقة المتوسطة كانت موجودة في المجتمع والكل عايش غني وفقير..
نسبة البطالة كانت لا تتعدى 2 في المائة..وقيمة الجنيه المصري أمام الدولار.. الخ


الموضوع رائع يا زيزو ..أنا استمتعت فعلا بالصور وأصلا بحب أتفرج على الصور القديمة دي
عندي كام واحدة كده بس على جهازي في مصر
لما أرجع بقى انزلهم على رواقة
 ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> مشاركة الأستاذ مصطفى سلام سمعت مضمونها من ناس كتير عاصروا المرحلة
> كان فيه سلبيات طبعا انما الايجابيات كانت أكثر ..أوضح
> يكفي بالنسبة للأوضاع الداخلية البلد مش كانت بتعاني التفاوت الفظيع ده بين الطبقات
> الطبقة المتوسطة كانت موجودة في المجتمع والكل عايش غني وفقير..
> نسبة البطالة كانت لا تتعدى 2 في المائة..وقيمة الجنيه المصري أمام الدولار.. الخ
> 
> 
> الموضوع رائع يا زيزو ..أنا استمتعت فعلا بالصور وأصلا بحب أتفرج على الصور القديمة دي
> عندي كام واحدة كده بس على جهازي في مصر
> لما أرجع بقى انزلهم على رواقة


ونا استمتعت اكتر بوجودك ياناريمان وياستى انتى تنورى اصلا مصر برجوعك ليها شكرا حضورك  :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تسلم إيدك يا زيزو
ده تسجيل حضور متأخر قوى
 ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> تسلم إيدك يا زيزو
> ده تسجيل حضور متأخر قوى


انت تنور فى اى وقت يابو لبنى وليلي  :f:

----------


## اليمامة

جميل جدا الموضوع يا زيزو 
دايما بتفرج على التاريخ وكأنه سحر 
يمكن لانه ماضى وانطوى 
أو كأنه لم يحدث عندما ننظر إلى حالنا اليوم 


 :f:

----------


## nariman

شوية صور لقيتها.. 


الملك فاروق وزوجته الأولى الملكة فريدة والأميرة فريال











الأميرة فوزية شقيقة الملك فاروق









الملك فاروق وزوجتة الثانية الملكة ناريمان 













الملك فاروق والملكة ناريمان والأميرات فوزية وفريال وفادية

----------


## mohtaha

هذا حال الدنيا- شكرا علي الصور النادره

----------


## nariman

الملكة فريدة

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> جميل جدا الموضوع يا زيزو 
> دايما بتفرج على التاريخ وكأنه سحر 
> يمكن لانه ماضى وانطوى 
> أو كأنه لم يحدث عندما ننظر إلى حالنا اليوم


وانا اوقات بتمنى انى رجع اعيش فى العصور دى بس بقول الى احنا فيه هو اقعنا الى عايشينه مان كانت الناس حلوه بيتمسكو بقيم واصاله جميله افتقدناها دلوقتى صحيح كانت الفلوس قليله بس كان الخير كتير 
الناس زمان كانت شبعانه ايمان حتى لو مكنش فيه فلوس 
وكانت الدنيا نضيفه مش زى دلوقتى

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> شوية صور لقيتها.. 
> 
> 
> الملك فاروق وزوجته الأولى الملكة فريدة والأميرة فريال
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


الله عليكى بجد  :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> هذا حال الدنيا- شكرا علي الصور النادره


شكرا ليك ولحضورك mohtaha

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> الملكة فريدة


الملكه فريده جميله جدا الله يرحمها بقى لو كانت ماتت كانت بالنسبالى ملكه جمال مصر  ::

----------


## مصطفى سلام

اللهم ارحمهم و  و ارحمنا و ارحم موتانا و موتى المسلمين 
و ارحم تلك الأيام الراقية
أرجو من السادة المشاهدين مقارنة الرقى و الذوق السامى الذى كان سمة من سمات ذلك العصر ، مع ما يموج به عصرنا من .........
بارك الله فيك يا أستاذ زيزو - و شكرا على هداياك القيمة

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> اللهم ارحمهم و  و ارحمنا و ارحم موتانا و موتى المسلمين 
> و ارحم تلك الأيام الراقية
> أرجو من السادة المشاهدين مقارنة الرقى و الذوق السامى الذى كان سمة من سمات ذلك العصر ، مع ما يموج به عصرنا من .........
> بارك الله فيك يا أستاذ زيزو - و شكرا على هداياك القيمة


شكرا ليك يا استاذ مصطفى فعلا كل حاجه زمان كانت اجمل من دلوقتى بكتير حتى الناس على رغم الفقر بس كانت جميله بروحها الطيبه وخيرها الى كان مالى الدنيا كلها 
شكرا لحضورك يا والدى  :f:

----------

